# Rubik's TV: Felik's Zemdegs



## jskyler91 (Oct 11, 2011)

Didn't see this posted yet and thought others might like it.


----------



## RTh (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice video. Big change from seeing him on competition videos to seeing him around his house =]


----------



## MostEd (Oct 11, 2011)

"I have a J"
"eh K"
LOOOL and lol white cross thing in the beggining

70moves? twat


----------



## CRO (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice video!

It could have been longer though


----------



## mycube (Oct 11, 2011)

Whats the logo on his cube at 0:49. It looks like a E or V..?


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 11, 2011)

Definitely could have been longer. Felik's is my inspiration because he started cubing when he was 12 and I did too!  Plus, I'm still twelve and my PB is 9.002.


----------



## Hershey (Oct 11, 2011)

"I think I can see further into the start of the solve then what most other people can."
-Feliks

Interesting. This might be why he is so fast.


----------



## MostEd (Oct 11, 2011)

mycube said:


> Whats the logo on his cube at 0:49. It looks like a E or V..?


 
Lubix Guhong i thinkg


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 11, 2011)

SpeedSolve said:


> Definitely could have been longer. Felik's is my inspiration because he started cubing when he was 12 and I did too!  Plus, I'm still twelve and my PB is 9.002.


 
Your PB is faster than mine 



Hershey said:


> "I think I can see further into the start of the solve then what most other people can."
> -Feliks
> 
> Interesting. This might be why he is so fast.



Zeroing 



MostEd said:


> Lubix Guhong i thinkg


 
Zhanchi


----------



## Dene (Oct 12, 2011)

Cutieeeeeeeeeee. So young and innocent <3 <3


----------



## Daniel Dees (Oct 12, 2011)

did he say he is color neutral and does cross on any side? if so then why do most people do it on white only? oh noes i might have to change up everything now :O

and i think i know what he meant when he said he plans out mroe of the cube in the inspeciton i think he inspects and figures out the whole f2l so he can skip straight to the olls and plls


----------



## Hershey (Oct 12, 2011)

Daniel Dees said:


> i think he inspects and figures out the whole f2l so he can skip straight to the olls and plls


 
I don't think he would be able to do that. Maybe up to the first or second pair would make more sense?


----------



## Daniel Dees (Oct 12, 2011)

Hershey said:


> I don't think he would be able to do that. Maybe up to the first or second pair would make more sense?


 
i just tried it randomly and right off the bat could get 1 pair so 2 or 3 might be possible but 4 is doubtful... but by the time u finish the 2nt - 3rd pair u can probably have planned out the 4th


----------



## jskyler91 (Oct 12, 2011)

It is sort of frustrating to hear that he doesn't practice much anymore yet he is still amazing.


----------



## Hershey (Oct 12, 2011)

jskyler91 said:


> It is sort of frustrating to hear that he doesn't practice much *anymore *yet he is still amazing.


 
When you use the word "anymore" in that sentence, you mean he used to practice. So maybe he just practiced a lot when he wasn't as fast, but now he is the world record holder and really doesn't need to practice a lot?


----------



## kirtpro (Oct 12, 2011)

Daniel Dees said:


> did he say he is color neutral and does cross on any side? if so then why do most people do it on white only? oh noes i might have to change up everything now :O
> 
> and i think i know what he meant when he said he plans out mroe of the cube in the inspeciton i think he inspects and figures out the whole f2l so he can skip straight to the olls and plls



feliks is color neutral.

people do white only (or pick a different color to stick to) because they get confused on f2l pairing
(...from what i always hear)

i'm color neutral so yeh


----------



## teller (Oct 12, 2011)

Feliks has the edge, and it's not a secret. Even though the past decade's effectively retired elite hilariously don't want anything to do with it, it is the answer. I'm going with it, because I will be cubing long after most of you have quit.


----------



## Florian (Oct 12, 2011)

How old is the footage?


----------



## David Zemdegs (Oct 12, 2011)

Florian said:


> How old is the footage?


 
It was done on the 16th April this year


----------



## Mal (Oct 12, 2011)

Awesome! I always wanted to see something like this!


----------



## Ickenicke (Oct 12, 2011)

fazdad said:


> It was done on the 16th April this year


 

Has Feliks being color neutral from that he started cubing?


----------



## Faz (Oct 12, 2011)

Ickenicke said:


> Has Feliks being color neutral from that he started cubing?


 
Yes.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 12, 2011)

kirtpro said:


> people do white only (or pick a different color to stick to) because they get confused on f2l pairing
> (...from what i always hear)


 
I was colour neutral until I watched an F2L tutorial by Lance. He advised that I stick to 1 colour.
So thanks for that Lance, I should've stuck with pogobat's advise.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 12, 2011)

kirtpro said:


> people do white only (or pick a different color to stick to) because they get confused on f2l pairing



No, it's because they're used to it.



teller said:


> Even though the past decade's effectively retired elite hilariously don't want anything to do with it



No. They advocate it but are unable to switch themselves.


----------



## pappas (Oct 12, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> No, it's because they're used to it.


 
Thats just your opinion. Kirts right as I think you'll find that most people do cross on only one color because they get confused during f2l pairing.


----------



## JasonK (Oct 12, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> No, it's because they're used to it.





PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Thats just your opinion. Kirts right as I think you'll find that most people do cross on only one color because they get confused during f2l pairing.


As I understand it, you're both right. People stick to one colour because they get confused during F2L. They get confused during F2L because they're used to doing just one colour.


----------



## Godmil (Oct 12, 2011)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Thats just your opinion. Kirts right as I think you'll find that most people do cross on only one color because they get confused during f2l pairing.



Only in the same way that everyone gets confused when they first start learning F2L. It's not easy... but if you work at it it becomes more natural... however, if you stick with one cross colour you become used to those colours (like Kirjava said). Doing another colour is tricky cause your brain is still looking out for your normal colours. So it's confusing to change, but not confusing to start other than how F2L is confusing in general. (That's actually quite a tricky (dare I say confusing) argument).


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 12, 2011)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Thats just your opinion. Kirts right as I think you'll find that most people do cross on only one color because they get confused during f2l pairing.



People pick to use a fixed colour for lots of different reasons, it is naive to say it is down to this single one.

Also, most people have chosen either fixed or non-fixed solving by the time they have started learning F2L anyway, so colour neutral would be no more confusing than non colour neutral if you had already been doing it.


----------



## chris w (Oct 12, 2011)

pretty much that^.
I used to solve on green(LBL), however the majority of cubing resources use white on bottom in their examples and for that reason I switched. Not because it was confusing, just a hell of a lot easier to follow


----------



## MostEd (Oct 12, 2011)

My first CN solves sucked, but nowdays CN is easier, especially if i doo pointless blockbuilding for practcie(make heise style squares)


----------



## Escher (Oct 12, 2011)

If people could shut the **** up about colour neutrality ITT that would be awesome. 

Lolvid & Feliks awkwardness <3


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 13, 2011)

70 moves dafuq


----------



## Hershey (Oct 13, 2011)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> 70 moves dafuq


 
I expected 58-60 moves, but CFOP does have a ridiculously high movecount.


----------



## Rook (Oct 13, 2011)

I've always loved how it takes only ~2 seconds to answer the door whenever it's a TV show. If only everyone was that quick.


----------



## Samania (Oct 13, 2011)

FELIKS! !


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 13, 2011)

SpeedSolve said:


> Definitely could have been longer. Felik's is my inspiration because he started cubing when he was 12 and I did too!  Plus, I'm still twelve and my PB is 9.002.


 
Ugghhh I started when I was 11, now I'm 12, and my PB is 10.xx (look in sig)

But I've been cubing about a year now, and I average 15 (like what Feliks said in the vid was how fast he was after a year)!


----------

